# Looking for a mongoose Amplifier / Amp B3 bike



## hjaltip (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking for a mongoose Amplifier B3 full bike. Any tips on where to find one are really well appreciated. 

pm me or email me hjalti.parelius(-a-)gmail.com


----------



## Still Snoozin (Mar 9, 2011)

My AMP B2 may be what you are looking for. I attach and image - sorry it is dirty I could wash It !!!

I bought my bike in 1996 from a guy who had just turned pro and was getting a bike from sponsors (not sure when he bought it).

I rode the bike weekly for a couple of years (loved - loved – loved it) and then not at all for several years. Rode it recently (still sweet) - replaced the driver train - did not know it was vintage until someone told me the other day - since then I have been researching it and am quite impressed by what I have learned. A guy at a vintage bike shop in Wisconsin is helping me out and he advised that it’s the frame that makes it interesting and I could buy back the originals of the parts replaced for about $100.

I saw your post while I was doing some research on my AMP.I be happy to discuss selling it to you. I'll email you directly too.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

That's a B2, not a B3.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are some pics of my B3 which had a single downtube:


















That top tube gusset on the B3 is very similar to the gusset found on the contemporary Turner Flux. Mongoose never built a B3 based bike that I recall, but maybe I just missed it along the way. I know they moved on to their own "amplifier 2" frame later which I am pretty sure was not an Amp based frame.

I owned a Mongoose Amplifier that I purchased new as a frameset in 1992/93 and it was much more flexy with the double down-tube. It was basically a re-badged B2. Having owned a Mongoose Amplifier/B2, a B3, and a B4 I personally favored the B3 as being the best handling and best looking with less flex. I wanted to like the B4 but never liked the handling of that bike. Wish I still had that original Amplifier though as it was ultralight and built with some nice select vintage 3dv parts.

Here is a Amp thread with some B2 pics. https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24463


----------



## Still Snoozin (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks fro the correction - Someoneelse told me it wasa B3 - I really don't have the background to know myself. I just bought a "bike" years ago that a buddy recommended. I am enjoying learning more about it. I also am trying to guess what year it might have been made.

Does B1 mean it is older/newer ?? What years was the B1 made. What does B1,B2,B3,B4 indicate??


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Still Snoozin said:


> Thanks fro the correction - Someoneelse told me it wasa B3 - I really don't have the background to know myself. I just bought a "bike" years ago that a buddy recommended. I am enjoying learning more about it. I also am trying to guess what year it might have been made.
> 
> Does B1 mean it is older/newer ?? What years was the B1 made. What does B1,B2,B3,B4 indicate??


I'm no expert myself on old AMP/Mongoose bikes, but here is what I do know. The first generation of frames which have the twin downtube are known as the AMP B2 or if made by AMP for Mongoose, the Mongoose Amplifier. I believe they came out 92-93. They are also distinguishable from later iterations of the product by the F1 fork which has black steel legs vs. aluminum alloy legs. The AMP B3 has a single thicker downtube and the F2 fork which has alloy legs. I don't know too much about the B3 or the B4. I have a Mongoose F1 fork on an old 1994 Lightspeed Obed, because it is just about the lightest suspension fork I could find. However, with certain frame models and sizes, there is not enough clearance between the parallelogram mechanism and the downtube of the frame for the fork to turn without interference. I solved this issue on the size small Obed by using a Chris King headset and a +5 baseplate.


----------



## Still Snoozin (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone - this is good stuff !


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Lotta incorrect info in this thread.


----------



## Still Snoozin (Mar 9, 2011)

Please feel free to add what you know - I am learning as I go - Thanks


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Lotta incorrect info in this thread.


That helps. So enlighten us.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Twin downtube version is a b2 or mongoose amplifier the only difference being the stickers. This was the first readily available version. B3 was essentially the same but singledowntube. B4 had shorter seat stays with inturupted seat tube design. B5 was a linkage design similar to the late 90s FSR bikes.

Fork names always start with F not B.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Twin downtube version is a b2 or mongoose amplifier the only difference being the stickers. This was the first readily available version. B3 was essentially the same but singledowntube. B4 had shorter seat stays with inturupted seat tube design. B5 was a linkage design similar to the late 90s FSR bikes.
> 
> Fork names always start with F not B.


Thanks Muddybuddy. I made the changes to the post, so as to not spew out misinformation on this forum. So was there ever a production model called the B1? How did it differ from the B2?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

datasurfer said:


> Thanks Muddybuddy. I made the changes to the post, so as to not spew out misinformation on this forum. So was there ever a production model called the B1? How did it differ from the B2?


I'm not sure, but I would assume there was some version or maybe just a prototype series before the B2. Maybe the great Oracle of Amp knowledge knows.


----------



## Still Snoozin (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks - So it sounds like mine is a B2 (is that correct? ) - what year was that built?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There never was a B-1 frame, the Mongoose Amplifier 2 was the same frame as the Amp B-3 except it came with a Risse supplied rear shock instead of the Amp thru-shaft shock. The colour of the Amplifier 2 was a blue main frame with polished swingarm instead of the black main frame of the Amplifier 1. 

I have a 20" size B-3 which I've been considering unloading from my collection. I have TOO many full suspension bikes at the moment, especially 26er ones.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> the Mongoose Amplifier 2 was the same frame as the Amp B-3 except it came with a Risse supplied rear shock instead of the Amp thru-shaft shock. The colour of the Amplifier 2 was a blue main frame with polished swingarm instead of the black main frame of the Amplifier 1


Wrong. Mongoose switched to their own frame in 95 and called it Amplifier2.










It was the same rear end later used by Litespeed for their Hiwassee


----------



## rassel115 (May 8, 2010)

I have 2 AMP forks I'm willing to sell.. an original steel, new bushings and shafts.. Also an aluminum with very little time on.. Like new.. plus extra shafts, and a spring..


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

DFA said:


> Wrong. Mongoose switched to their own frame in 95 and called it Amplifier2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you posted the amplifier 2 pics. I couldn't recall if it was a mac strut or not, but I knew it was not an amp research frame.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Just for comparison. I purchased this bike new in 94 or 95. It's a Mongoose Amplifier. I should have left the decals alone, but hated them back then. This must have been the last year for the AMP built Mongoose.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats a sweet looking amplifier! I think your timing is about right for that black Amplifier as I recall the black amplifiers showing up at the races during the 94 season. I remember having tried two of the original iterations of cannondale FS bikes (Delta V 1000, and Delta V2000) in the 90-92 time frame and was one of the first guys in St.Louis to move to a newly-released Amplifier frame and fork. Man...that mac-strut/horst link design rear suspension was night and day better than those cannondales thats for sure. 

Like yours mine started its life with the steel-legged F2 amp fork. Later I upgraded to the lighter all aluminum alloy F3 with what they referred to as an HD/DH kit which used a through-shaft shock damper on each side as opposed to the single damper on one side. The F3's spring also sat in the opposite direction of the original F2 forks spring. Thanks for the pic of that B2 this thread is starting to work on my desire to own another one.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Now if we're talking hen's teeth, I was running this in 94/95. S/N 0025. 5" of travel *.



















* 2 1/2" vertically + 2 1/2" laterally..........even with the TWP brace and DFA Engineering booster.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Great looking rocky ! Lateral suspension flex was the biggest drawback for sure. My B2 & B3 were both equipped with the seat stay brace. I found that although I preferred the ride of the amp rear thru shaft shock, the risse genesis rear shock really helped with the lateral flexiness. The shock shaft is ultimately what connects the rear of the bike to the main frame and the small size of the stock shocks shaft really exacerbates the flex issues. Anyone looking at buying an amp frame can still get the risse shock for those frames so keep that in mind.


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

*worked for Mongoose*

Okay this is what I know, now take this for thought
I managed one of the larger Mongoose shops in MA and was a sponsored rider
had an original Mongoose twin tube amp - broke it
rode a amplifier (B3) with the oval downtube (still have it)
1996 they had the all aluminum Frank The Welder Amplifier II 
front was FTW rear was Amp Research this bike had a rockshock not AMP
could never get the bike square to shift right went thru 3 frames and went back to the Amplifier
the Black frame bikes had Amp shocks on the front and oil and coil in rear
the FTW bikes had a reese (sp) air oil that was impossible to keep the air in
My B3 has one of the first Red Judy Downhills that was all tricked out by a rockshoxs tech guru

Does this help?
BTW, the mongoose folks would get pretty pissy if you called the bike an AMP vs Amplifier
I will get a photo of my Amplifier up soon it is all sachs quartz groupo with Grip shift
My wife (GF at the time) raced a Mongoose IBOC frame made by FTW because they could not make a 14 Amplifier that actually functioned
and my other bike is a 94 yo eddy fat chance that had a Mavic MTB Groupo on it


----------



## hjaltip (Nov 2, 2010)

Found one in pretty much mint condition off ebay 
I agree even though the Mongoose Amplifier and the B2 are the same frame, in my mind they are still different (im an old mongoose racer my self)


----------



## hjaltip (Nov 2, 2010)

Also if anyone has an IBOC team frame (the triangular top tube one) id be happy to take it


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Duc-Duc-Guzzi said:


> the FTW bikes had a reese (sp) air oil that was impossible to keep the air in


Where did you get your info about Frank welding these up? I'm pretty sure they had a Made in Taiwan sticker on the seat tube.


----------



## hjaltip (Nov 2, 2010)

DFA you talking about the amplifier II or?

The Mongoose amplifier was built by AMP research for mongoose


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

The Amplifier2. Duc-Duc-Guzzi said Frank Wadelton built them in his post. I'd be really surprised if that were true.


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

okay just saying what I know
they sent me a anodized clear alum frame called a Amplifier team
the top tube was a triangle shape Like my wifes same year IBOC
the stem was FTW and I was told the bike was made by him
when we had issues with the square section tube rear they sent replacement derailleur hangers that were stamped FTW

just my two cents

still like may Black mongoose Amplifier better than that one

remember there was the Amplifier Team - the polished Alum and the Amplifier comp painted blue


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I stand corrected. Just got an email from Frank, and he did weld (in his words) "several hundred of them", "all the frame components".

So I (most likely) have a NOS FTW built frame. I'll be dipped.


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

no disrespect to frank but those frames were a nightmare and then some


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

As an FTW / Amp side note, he also built the front triangles for the Dean frames that used the actual AMP B3 rear ends. I think it was called the Bam Bam?

Photos not mine, But I have most of the pieces to put one together if I ever get around to it.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I got an amplifier with the twin top tubes that I picked up a couple years ago. Was riding it and had issues with the rear shock and sent it to amp and they still were able to service it. Got it ready to build back up as a light weight Full Suspension. Just need to re-pack the 7 speed wheelset and put it back together. I liked how light it was and it seemed like it would be perfect for long flat rides here in FL. One of the lightest full suspension frames out there still if you are a weight weenie.


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

I can not find a single photo of the FTW Amp bike on the web!
I did email one of my old customers to see if the bike was still in the basement and if he would part with it


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I was sure there was a Made in Taiwan sticker on the frame. Been second guessing myself quite a bit lately after a head injury in December, and an accompanying memory loss, so I checked when I got home from work (after I remembered).










The frame is a Comp. A plausible theory would be Frank made the Teams, and the Comps were made in the Orient. Perhaps he made the rear ends for all of them. Who knows.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, I did weld a bunch of "Mongoose Amplifier II frames. I didn't design them or any of the products made at that facility in Chandler AZ. 

Mongoose copied the bike after about 1-1/2 years and had it done somewhere in typical fashion. They then forgot to pay the invoice for eternity. 

I built the frames for the Lopes and Donovan I am sure. I remember seeing Lopes at the shop. He sat on my desk. 

So that is how I remember it. Who knows what really happened.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

Duc-Duc-Guzzi said:


> I can not find a single photo of the FTW Amp bike on the web!
> I did email one of my old customers to see if the bike was still in the basement and if he would part with it


I know where there are a couple of them. I know where there is a sano one..


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for dropping in and giving us your 411, Frank.


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

my customer sold it to a kid in 99 who left it out side under a deck

things I would want to do is keep the FTW front end and get the older round tube B3 rear
I always thought the issue was the rear section not running true and square
the one bike that did shift like a dream ends up going to a paperboy to run errands with go figure


----------



## Duc-Duc-Guzzi (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay here are the photos of my Mongoose AMP B3 Build
http://duc-duc-guzzi.blogspot.com/2011/04/mongoose-amplifier-b3.html
the Stats
Mongoose Oval down tube frame
Tuned AMP Shock
TMP rear brace
Advent brake horse shoes
Judy red DH tuned for me
IBOC Stem
Club Roost Bars
Team Issue Clear 8 Spd Grip Shifts
Paul's Canti front brake and canti lever in Blue
Paul's V brake and V brake lever in Blue - best upgrade I made
Sachs Quartz rear Der with a Sram snake and Pulley - this made the bike shift right!
LX Front Der - It was the best that fit - there was no XTR option
LX cranks - I wanted non CNC black forged cranks
Wheels Mavic Hoops DT swiss Spokes and LX hubs (again wanted Black and these were the new, at the time LX) with still a set of Blonde Panaracers


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a frank welded Amp II I got it about the same time as leigh and brian....


----------



## FirstRider1212 (Mar 5, 2012)

How did the bike do on trails, im also lookin at one to buy



Still Snoozin said:


> My AMP B2 may be what you are looking for. I attach and image - sorry it is dirty I could wash It !!!
> 
> I bought my bike in 1996 from a guy who had just turned pro and was getting a bike from sponsors (not sure when he bought it).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ppossum (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Mongoose Amplifier I built from the frame & fork set in '94 and I need to replace the forks. I drove into the garage without remembering that my Amp was on the Thule roof rack. The fork was the weak link and the linkage snapped apart and the tubes bent a little too. The guy at the LBS says that he gets one of those every month. 

I have been looking for a pair of originals with no luck yet. Now that I'm here I notice that others have relaces the Amp forks with other ones such as Rock Shox. If I replace the originals with other ones I would like to make sure they fit and the geometry works well with the frame. I don't want to feel as though I'm riding on a chopper. I'm hoping to find a pair of originals or a suitable pair recommended with the proper size I need to find.

EDIT: Call off the dogs.....I found a brand new set of F-1 forks up for auction and I worked a deal with the seller. I couldn't be happier. They are as nice and shiny as the day they were made and include owner/service manual. I will back on the trails in no time.


----------



## DrkMith (5 mo ago)

I have a Mongoose Amplifier II frame & RockShox Mag21 I never built...anyone have any idea what it could sell for?


----------

